# Silver City brings movie watching to a new level



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Front-row view of the future*
> 
> December 10, 2007
> BRENT LAWSON
> ...


I can attest the screen image with the Kodak DLP is a big step up from previous digital efforts.

Going to hit the VIP seating tonight for a movie. Likely Charlie Wilson's War.

I think I will be attending one of the opera presentations as well.

anyone recommend one of these/??

I'm tempted by the Puccini










Theatres - SilverCity Oakville


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, sounds interesting. We just got our first theater that serves popcorn a couple of years ago. And some of out theaters have individual seating. I always found it difficult to see when my wife had to sit on my lap when she first came to St.John's back in 1994. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Of course, everyone will be driving to it. Utopian indeed! _They paved paradise..._


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Silver City opened a new iMax in West Edmonton Mall a couple of years back. From all reports by friends, they too maintain a volume level that threatens one's hearing, like most theatres.

For that reason their attendance figures have always been shy by two people on any given night.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Between the brave new wave of sense-bombing theatres and hordes of iPod ear-bud (blood?) enthusiasts, the kids are all right - but going deaf at record rates. Kewl!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool, they found a way to make a movie outing even more expensive! I thought it couldn't possibly be done.

I'm all for comfort, but the individual seat service (assigned seats, wait service) in the theatre business is a very old model in the cinemas. I'm sure when they offered this in the 1950s they said it was the way of the future also. That worked out well. And that was with no competition.

Perhaps they could try reducing the price of tickets and refreshments instead. The outrageous cost of both seeing a movie and eating popcorn is what drives many people to rent or download or pay extra for more TV stations.

I also have no interest in seeing a movie with people who have been drinking and are likely unsupervised when they go into the cinema. What next, the return of smoking?

And I don't mind it loud, but sound systems that are simply turned up and not levelled for the space are also annoying.

I'll try to find something nice to say now: oh, it's elegant. Let's all dress up.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL!

You make an excellent point about the sound not being properly spec'd to the space.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I want to enjoy my drink while enjoying the movie. Not good enough! Popcorn and soda doesn't cut it anymore, give me mini sausages, fine chocolates, and red wine!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In 1965, I was an usher in a local movie theater. You don't see too many ushers with flashlights leading you to your seat. Sometimes, I would get a tip of a nickle or a dime, and a few quarters.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

It's hard for them to compete with today's home theatres, I think they are finally bringing a little home into the theatre. I don't expect paying extra for this will last too long, but in Oakville you never know. Removing the kiddies from the theatres is long over due, especially since Hollywood avoids 18+ movies like the plague.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Any THX certified theatres are "spec'd to the space" 

That does not prevent unknowing dufus from twiddling. I've found more problems with focus than anything else.

The Silver City Oakville setup is not exactly "popcorn" oriented.

From the mob around last night - price is no issue either for that theatre.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MD: just what are you implying when you claim that your new fave theatre is "not exactly popcorn oriented"... are you getting highbrow on us, or are you simply a budding antipopcornian? In any case, perhaps you can augment your case by whipping up a few links.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Just as most new things I don't think it will take long for the novelty to wear off. People can be taken advantage of for only so long until they revolt, why do you think they stopped going to theatres in the first place.

I never did take a look, how much are adult beverages there?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Just as most new things I don't think it will take long for the novelty to wear off. People can be taken advantage of for only so long until they revolt, why do you think they stopped going to theatres in the first place.
> 
> I never did take a look, how much are adult beverages there?


Perhaps MacDoc can answer, since they are likely not allowed to post the price of "adult beverages" online or in ads.

VIP admission, though, appears to be $16.95. "Wench, re-fill my wassail! I paid $5 more than the proles for this privilege!"

btw, the vegetarians are really going to love the premium leather seating. Wait to go, Silver City Oakville!

And there is that "No advertising at show-time" but there is a "digital pre-show." How much would it cost to forego the "digital pre-show" then?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Didn't get in last night - place was sold out until the late shows.
Might try again today.

Why would it matter Max - you're not likely to venture out of your Toronto cocoon.



> This includes extra thick theatre walls, which make it impossible for guests to be disturbed by what's going on in the theatre next door, and rows of seats that are 18 inches higher than the previous row to eliminate viewing obstructions.
> 
> "We have wall-to-wall, floor-to-ceiling screens, which are curved to ensure that there is a perfect visual for everyone no matter where they sit in the auditorium," said Bill Tishler, vice-president Design and Construction, Cineplex Entertainment.
> 
> ...


If they don't get this right - they're toast like Blockbuster.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

HowEver said:


> btw, the vegetarians are really going to love the premium leather seating. Wait to go, Silver City Oakville!


Is this really an issue? They better watch out all the vegetarians in their pleather shoes are going to move from the Lay Z Boy outlet to the Silver City to picket this inhumanity. 

Soon the other cinemas will catch on to this and market their environmentally friendly synthetic fabric seating and lure all those vegetarian customers. This will surely be the downfall of Silver City Oakville. Way to go you animal hating bastards! :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, it's really an issue.

I'm sure even you would draw the line somewhere. Suppose you had to listen to death screams of similar animals you were eating, while you were eating them. Something like that, perhaps. Or watch videos of their slaughter.

Enjoy your leather couches, cruel torturing pricks!

_(btw I'm currently an omnivore.)_


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I shall... 










Printed my own ticket - have a seat reserved.

Let y'all know how it turned out.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well the seat was certainly well chosen by the computer.
Screen very crisp for the movie and the sound not abusive at all yet had quite enough dynamic range to suit.

Seats were a bit stiff - to be expected. Not really recliners - more a small range of motion when you stretch but certainly a big jump up from standard seats.
Lots of elbow room, the higher vertical pitch really let one get into the movie without visual distraction and the auditorium was exceptionally quiet and very dark which made the digital picture top drawer.

The tablet ordering system for snacks was out of action - so no nibblies to sample not that I needed any.
Prices were certainly not out of order to I'd want to see serving size to really judge and quite a reasonable selection.
I just about purloined a menu. 
Bar was good looking - did not get a chance to check prices.

The pre- movie video mag was totally annoying - get there late - you're not missing anything and the preprinted ticket is a straight wave through at VIP theatre door.
Very slick from that stand point.

I nailed my toe earlier in the evening and it was throbbing and being a distraction so that put a little damper on the occasion,

For sure will see an opera live and make a night of it.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

The movie going experience has always been more about spectacle for me. Big screen and big sound is the most important. If I want an intimate and cozy experience, I can get that at home and I can drink as much as I want in the TV room, not just in the kitchen. That said, VIP screening rooms have held little interest for me. Lately I've taken to to only going out to see IMAX DMR movies.

I've had some fantastic experiences in the past in good THX certified cinemas. I've had to fight for them though. One thing that I've always found annoying about multiplexes is the varying size of each auditorium. I spent years being a pain in the rear to friends and family as I would have to research exactly what time 'insert epic blockbuster title here' would be playing in 'The Big' auditorium. "Can't we just go and get whatever we get just like everybody else?" they would ask. I spent time compiling lists of numbers for each major multiplex where I could call and actually talk to a real person to find out. Lost and found numbers were great. For a short time Famous Players actually had auditorium sizes and screen dimensions posted on their website. For example at Colosseum Mississauga only auditoriums 9 and 10 have 63' wide screens. Which leads me to my next beef. 

Very few auditoriums actually have a properly formatted widescreen. Movies like Lord if the Rings are shot at a 2.33:1 aspect ratio whereas movies like Napoleon Dynomite are shot at 1.85:1. In most auditoriums they simply chop off or 'Mask' the top of the screen to fit the widescreen epic pictures onto the smaller screen. Don't get me wrong, Napoleon rocks but the truth is that Napoleon was presented with a lot more screen size than Lord of the Rings was. When Colosseum and Colossus were first built I had some fantastic presentations. Titanic was awesome. The preview for Star Wars before 'Wing Commander' (which sucked as a movie) (actually so did Pantom Menace) was awesome. Unfortunately in the few weeks it took until Star Wars came out the digital tracks had been turned off and the story only gets worse from there as Famous Players had all these beautiful new THX auditoriums that no one maintained and pretty much all the digital tracks seemed to have been knocked off (I'm guessing probably just dust on the sensors) as they spiraled into bankruptcy and continually fed me free courtesy tickets as I always complained.

I work very near the new Silver City and watched it being built as I went to and from work. Once again, I was disappointed to see many different sizes of auditorium being built. My dream is a cinema complex where I wouldn't have to worry. I could just go and all auditoriums would have a 63' 2.33:1 ratio screen and well maintained decent sound.

Currently my refuge is IMAX DMR. Unfortunately very few movies are released in IMAX but so far I have always had a fantastic experience. Looks like some of the action scenes for the new Batman will be shot and presented in full bore IMAX. Should be sweet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The screens at Wyecroft are 40' and 60'.

Distance is really irrelevant when detail is present.

The BETTER the image the CLOSER one can sit and still have high impact and domination of visual field.

I've seen both screens at the Wyecroft and both were very satisfactory and I'm as fussy as they come about experience and screen quality.
I've been dealing with HD since 1982.

No question the iMax still has the most impact as it is designed around an image that saturates your visual field plus an astonishingly dynamic sound system.
Too bad the idjits at Coliseum don;t know enough to close the doors and move the damn silver trash barrel out of the visual field.

I've complained every single time. 

Impact was very good on the VIP screen - distractions were few and detail of the digital feed very high.

Suggest you try it on a good film.

Home HD is not there yet - next gen might be.

When we get 4096x2160 at home then it's comparable.

Some progress on that front.
100-120" 4k .....= 



> During CEATEC at Makuhari Messe in Chiba, Japan, Sharp demonstrated a working prototype of their 9MP (aka 4K) 4096x2160 64" flat panel DV LCD TV. There are already a few 4K displays already available in the marketplace, but they have all been projector based.* This is the first 4K direct-view display to be demonstrated. With 8.8 megapixels, it has over four times the resolution of 2MP (1920x1080) displays and just under 10 times more resolution than 1MP (1280x720) displays.*
> 
> Sharp reps say they used a similar AVS LCD panel design as their current AQUOS line, and that it was developed in response to the upcoming 'super HDTV' generation. Very little else was revealed on specific design and specs, nor did Sharp offer any details on the possibility of a consumer 4K display model, only that they are working on a production model, but that it will likely be targeted for commercial and professional use.
> 
> ...














> NHK-SHV.jpgYou think your HDTV is impressive? Your HDTV sucks. Sorry, I don't mean to be a jerk, but it's no longer cutting edge. 1920x1080? Please. Japanese broadcaster NHK has come up with what they call Super Hi-Vision, and it puts HD to shame with an insane resolution of 7680x4320. Yeah, that's the equivalent of 16 HDTVs crammed into one. Like I said, your HDTV sucks.
> 
> That's not all: *The viewing distance can be four times as close as HDTV (.75 times the screen height versus 3 times the screen height for HDTV)*. Fortunately (or unfortunately, depending), you won't need to toss your HDTV for a SHV set anytime soon. That humungous resolution requires an insane 24Gbps stream for broadcast, which is nowhere near what we're currently capable of. Furthermore, they just developed the first sensor for cameras so they can actually, you know, shoot video at that resolution, but there's still a lot of work to be done. Seeing that NHK are the dudes who developed HDTV in 1969, it might be a while before these things start ending up in living rooms. –Adam Frucci


Can you image seeing ALLL the detail of the 70 mm films


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I look forward to checking this out, especially the digital projection.

I've been to opening nights before and have been astonished at the blemishes on the film reels such as dust, scratches and specks on the film. These are new releases and the film is less than pristine.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

We had an "art cinema" near our home in northern Orlando that offered tables and real chairs, wait service and a "fancy" menu (which started with popcorn using REAL BUTTER and ended with wine and fancy desserts). It was great, and ticket prices were around $6. Mind you, it used old-fashioned "film" technology, none of this high-def stuff ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ack a good movie and social setting is fun. We used to go to the Groaning Board in Toronto and have a grand old time with food and drink and unending streams of advertising from around the world that was hilarious to watch.

That said some movies benefit greatly from the technology.

••



> I've been to opening nights before and have been astonished at the blemishes on the film reels such as dust, scratches and specks on the film. These are new releases and the film is less than pristine.


I could not agree more - I did not know which was worse, relatively sharper focus that revealed the devastation or softer focus that covered it but was "through a glass darkly".

With ones and zeroes now that's a non- issue as long as the films transfers are top drawer.
Filmed and edited in digital of course is the best way in that regard but I'm not fond of digitally filmed night scenes.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I got the the VIP theatre last night and I was quite impressed. The big thing for me was the seating, the width and arm length were perfect, lots of leg room. Soft leather, they don't so much as recline as a layZboy, but more like an office chair. I haven't been in first class on an airplane before, but I would expect them to be much like this.

In seat service was nice, but I expected something other than a waiter making his rounds to everyone, and it took over 1/2hr for a hot chocolate.

There were commercials before the movie, same as the classic section I was at a week before. There was a lounge for people to hang out in until the movie starts, and since all seats are numbered you don't need to worry about good seating, or having anyone save seats.

Drinks were as much as any nice bar/restaurant you can go to, but they are not allowed in the theatre.

I think the worst part of the evening was that I had to go see "PS I Love You". And taking a pregnant, hormonal woman to a movie where their husband dies is a bad idea. My wife balled through the whole thing, it was quite funny.

So the big question is $23 or $33 for an evening like this? For the amount of times I get out to see a flick, maybe 7-10 times a year, the extra $5 for this is well worth it. Especially being able to see an early show without any snot-nosed brats running around and kicking the back of your seat.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I saw Charlie Wilson's War in one of the 'regular' screens in Oakville a couple of weeks ago. I was impressed with the theatre but shared some of the concerns mentioned here, the biggest is that it is out in the middle of nowhere which requires an automobile. 

The gf and I did get to take a peek into one of the VIP theatres and I sat in one of the chairs, very comfortable. I may take advantage of it later. For me the choice of theatre depends on the movie I'm seeing. We've still got a 3 screen drive-in so if it is a light comedy in the summer I'll see it at the drive-in if I can. Something that deserves the big screen experience I prefer seeing in IMAX.

My biggest concern/criticism was that they didn't put an IMAX screen in the building which I thought was rather strange. I'd much rather stay in town to see an IMAX showing rather than head downtown or to Square One.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

But it's right on the Goline.

Also there is little selection on iMax and Coliseum is so close.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MD, how many people do you really expect will hapilly take the Go train to check out a movie at this new pleasure palace?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

How many people do you think live along that goline oh urban troll??


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Hopefully none of you. It's nice having something like this in my backyard instead of having to travel to major city centre to get something like this. Could it be that TO isn't the centre of the Universe anymore?!

For me living in Oakville the theatre is just as far as the Silver City on Dundas or the AMC at Winston Churchill. QEW to Burloak, can't be any easier than that.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MD, I noticed you didn't answer the question, although it's clear it nettled you. I think it remains a good question and it's telling you didn't respond directly. As for how many people live along the Lakeshore line, well _duh._ For your sake, I sure hope you don't imagine you're actually educating me on that point.

I ask again, how do you expect the numbers will break down with respect to attendees who travel by car compared to those who arrive via Go train?

Jumbo: I don't begrudge you relishing not have to travel into the COTU merely in order to enjoy a flick. In fact, I welcome it, as it's one less person contributing to road wear and airborne pollutants out this way. I can only hope more of my edge city /suburban cousins will take the same view and avoid Toronto as much as humanly possible. I think we will all be better off, don't you? We have enough cars and smog over here and I imagine you'd rather pollute locally anyway.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'd enjoy movies more if each theatre had a 'courtesy' staff member inside at all times, and booted the loud, obnoxious idiots out when I'm trying to enjoy my movie. Run-on sentence? You bet, but I hate people who talk in the theatre.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I'd enjoy movies more if each theatre had a 'courtesy' staff member inside at all times, and booted the loud, obnoxious idiots out when I'm trying to enjoy my movie. Run-on sentence? You bet, but I hate people who talk in the theatre.


That actually isn't a run-on sentence.


...

Lisa Simpson:
"Sentence fragment" is also a sentence fragment.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

HowEver said:


> Yes, it's really an issue.
> 
> I'm sure even you would draw the line somewhere. Suppose you had to *listen to death screams* of similar animals you were eating, *while you were eating them*. Something like that, perhaps. Or *watch videos of their slaughter.*


Many is the time I've heard lobsters "scream" as they were "slaughtered" being boiled alive, "right in front of me", while I was eating one which was previously cooked.  :lmao: 

Memories, of those lobster boil parties back in Shediac on the beach, when I was kid, will be cherished forever.

That said, I"ll check out "National Treasure" and maybe "Cloverfield" when it's released.


----------



## Suge (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: operas*

i'm not a fan of these big box movie theatres. i really don't think it's necessary especially since you have to endure commercials and trailers to offset the cost. They could do more with less. 

definitely go check out one of the live opera performances. I love COC and all but the calibre of performances from the met is crazy. I wouldn't say the sound is as good as live, but you can hear all these stage noises that you might not normally notice, also it's kind of surreal watching opera while munching on stinky nachos with cheese and jalapeños


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

It's bad enough it costs nearly $10 for a medium sized drink and popcorn. Good thing it's in Oakville. If they tried that at the RH Silvercity it would be a failure. Although, there are plenty of kids rolling around the area in the Benz or BMW daddy bought them.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

JAGflyer said:


> Although, there are plenty of kids rolling around the area in the Benz or BMW daddy bought them.


Yes, in fact when people flatulate here in Oakville, BMW's fly right out of their [*ahem* edit ehMax] . 

My 2000 Kia Sephia is actually a Rolls in disguise, and that wasn't CAA at my door this morning jumping my battery it was Starbucks home delivery, because we don't have to wait in line ups, not when you live in Oakville. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> That said some movies benefit greatly from the technology.


Somewhat related... one movie I am **REALLY** looking forward to is U2 3D, the world's first live action 3D movie opening January 23rd. 

Still trying to find out exactly what theaters it is playing in. I think there is an AMC in Whitby. 

More on U2 3D


----------



## Kenny_Loggins (Feb 9, 2008)

Suge said:


> i'm not a fan of these big box movie theatres. i really don't think it's necessary especially since you have to endure commercials and trailers to offset the cost. They could do more with less.
> 
> definitely go check out one of the live opera performances. I love COC and all but the calibre of performances from the met is crazy. I wouldn't say the sound is as good as live, but you can hear all these stage noises that you might not normally notice, also it's kind of surreal watching opera while munching on stinky nachos with cheese and jalapeños


Did you know there is a V.I.P. section at the new Silvercity Oakville without the ads and trailers? But you have to pay $16 for it though and I don't know about special events e.g. opera, WWE, Leafs, etc. Cinema chains can't rely on patrons to make money on a slow day.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kenny_Loggins said:


> Did you know there is a V.I.P. section at the new Silvercity Oakville without the ads and trailers? But you have to pay $16 for it though and I don't know about special events e.g. opera, WWE, Leafs, etc. Cinema chains can't rely on patrons to make money on a slow day.


I have this strange urge to go and listen to "Angry Eyes" right now. Great song!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Somewhat related... one movie I am **REALLY** looking forward to is U2 3D, the world's first live action 3D movie


HA!!

Son, you missed the world's first 3D live action movie by about 85 years!!

3-D film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And live-action 3D films were the _norm_ in the early 50s! I myself have seen many of those "golden era" 3D films (I wasn't yet alive at the time they were made, but saw them later) including _Bwana Devil_, _House of Wax_ and _Creature From the Black Lagoon_.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas, I think he meant this is the first U2 movie that brings them to life on screen...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Kenny_Loggins said:


> Did you know there is a V.I.P. section at the new Silvercity Oakville without the ads and trailers?


There were both ads and commercials at the movie I saw in the VIP section, the chairs somehow made them a little more bearable.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gonna have to rattle their cages there - it is NOT acceptable for them to serve food AFTER the main feature starts. 

That said No Country for Old Men was terrific in the VIP theatre....total engagement...not for the squeamish tho.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Gonna have to rattle their cages there - it is NOT acceptable for them to serve food AFTER the main feature starts.
> 
> That said No Country for Old Men was terrific in the VIP theatre....total engagement...not for the squeamish tho.


I know, it took over an hour for a hot chocolate to get to us, quite distracting, plus no change?!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Write in and complain I did.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just watched "The Bank Job" at the new Burloak Silver City. We watched it in the VIP 3 theatre and it was a great experience albeit expensive.

I like the leather padded seating but couldn't understand how to tilt the seat angle without pushing on the floor.

The film image was crisp and it was certainly a change seeing a big screen movie without any dust, scratches or projectionists' marks on the image.

Before the main attraction, there were 10 minutes of advertising and trailers. You could really tell the computer generated images and the upscaled video. There seemed to be a significant screen door effect with some of the computer generated images but during the movie, I couldn't see any imperfections. The image was smooth.

The opening sequence stated that the theatre was using Christie digital projectors with Kodak Digital Image processing.

I would be curious about the specs of this movie delivery. How many pixels on the screen? What is the resolution of the movie? How is the movie transported to the theatre? Hard disk? How big of a file is it?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Next time any of you cinephiles are in Orlando, look up the Enzian Theatre in the northern part of town (opposite side from Disney, but worth the ride). Imagine a whole cinema like this "VIP section" you speak of, with great food and great movies, no adds or upscaled videos, comfortable desk-chair style seating (and a great film festival once a year as well!) for LESS thats right LESS than the ticket cost of a "mainstream" cinema.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> What is the resolution of the movie? How is the movie transported to the theatre? Hard disk? How big of a file is it?


I think I posted it up somewhere.

The projection is 4k 










Too HD: Next-Gen HDTV is So Clear It'll Make You Throw Up; I See No Problems With This

and as far as I know is fed from the studio.

Live feeds from New York Met means they have a honking great bandwidth.

Not knowing the codec it s hard know the size but BlueRay HD is 25 gigs or so and this is at least 4 x more info..

I suspect we will see 2k at home soon.

You get used to it pretty damned quick. I want to Bank Job as well.

4k RED is available for work on Macs. No question working with this level is multi terabyte.
It's very early.

Well worth it tho...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

> WATERLOO REGION, ON – (December 7, 2007) – Christie, a global leader in Digital Cinema, is delighted to announce its acclaimed Digital Cinema projectors are installed and ready to usher in a new era of entertainment at Canada’s newest and largest Digital Cinema complex, SilverCity Oakville Cinemas, in Oakville, Ontario, Canada. The first of its kind, SilverCity Oakville Cinemas will open to the public on December 7th and will feature nine theatres equipped with Christie DLP Cinema® projectors. Additionally, a Christie DW series 3-chip DLP® widescreen projector will display digital pre-show entertainment in the new expansive lobby.
> 
> Cineplex Entertainment (TSX:CGX.UN) selected the world’s most popular Digital Cinema projection system, the Christie CP2000 series, to outfit nine auditoriums, bringing an experience like no other to out-of-home entertainment. Two Christie CP2000-S and seven of Christie’s latest CP2000-ZX DLP Cinema projectors will deliver the most visually stunning, razor-sharp images that moviegoers have ever seen.
> 
> ...












The specs on the CP2000-ZX projector are:
2K 3-chip DMD DLP Cinema®
2048 x 1080 pixels


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oops 2k .....I knew that  .....wait until the RED footage hits then


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I did some more digging and they use a Kodak CineServer to dish out the content to the projector.












> This flexible product includes KODAK Color Science and plays MXF-packaged, JPEG2000-compressed digital movies at up to 300 Mbits/sec, per DCI specifications or MPEG-2, MXF-packaged 2D or 3D content at 80 Mbits/sec (160 Mbits/sec for 3D).
> 
> Any size JPEG image up to 4096 x 2160 @ 24P (resized to fit into a 2K raster)
> Any size JPEG image up to 2048 x 1080 @ 24P
> ...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is a great article on the film conversion, format and delivery:
June 2005 - Film Is Going Away - iCOM Magazine



> In the far future, when local theatres convert from film to digital, Ordway says a studio will first produce a Digital Source Master (DSM). "The DSM will be a digital master for any release. As a film company, you'll probably go to a postproduction facility to get that work done. The image resolution can be either 2K or 4K, with a bit depth of 12 bits for each color channel. The color channels will not be RGB as we normally see today, but will be the CIE XYZ color space. All of the 16 potential audio channels will be in the DSM. No studio is obliged to use 16 channels. They may only need a few of the channels. They may also want alternate languages, subtitles and captions, which will also be found in the DSM."
> 
> 
> Technical Steps for Digitization
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Great article :clap:


----------



## Mach2billy (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw The Sound of Music yesterday at the Oakville VIP cinema as part of their classic film series. It was nice to see it in a theatre again for the first time since about 1970. I was not very impressed with the image quality though. They were playing the latest copy of the film from Blu-ray, and to my eyes, it looked much better at home on my Blu-ray player. The film looked dark and somewhat foggy. I'm sure that an original print of the movie on film would have looked better (when the print was new). Has anyone else seen any of the classic series that was shown from Blu-ray?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mach2billy said:


> I saw The Sound of Music yesterday at the Oakville VIP cinema as part of their classic film series. It was nice to see it in a theatre again for the first time since about 1970. I was not very impressed with the image quality though. They were playing the latest copy of the film from Blu-ray, and to my eyes, it looked much better at home on my Blu-ray player. The film looked dark and somewhat foggy. I'm sure that an original print of the movie on film would have looked better (when the print was new). Has anyone else seen any of the classic series that was shown from Blu-ray?


That sounds like a dreadful way to see a movie.Also, it must cost them nex-to-nothing to show a disk like that--the rest is pure gravy.


----------

